# Job Opportunity



## PIP_Chemicals

Hi Guys,
Whizzer
has kindly given permission for me to post this.

Many of you won't know us but I would suggest most of you have used some of our products, at some stage. We are based outside of Belfast and our primary business is automotive chemicals.

We are expanding and need someone to help with lots of different areas within the business. This can be anything from helping manufacturing and production to quality control but we are very heavily focused on development and this is an area which would lead us to looking for someone who is a keen detailer.

A few more details are on our blog:

https://pip-chemicals.co.uk/opportunity-general-operative/

Thanks

PIP


----------



## Kerr

£15.5k for a full time job that requires A levels? 

40 hours per week at minimum wage is over £18k for an adult.


----------



## PugIain

I'm on £13/ph, and I'm an idiot.

An experienced idiot, but an idiot none the less.

If I had to be clever to do a job I'd want twice my current rate


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> £15.5k for a full time job that requires A levels?
> 
> 40 hours per week at minimum wage is over £18k for an adult.


Don't forget geographical location.. NI wages aren't as high.

Small world as I've never heard of the company but they're based in the town I was born.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

atbalfour said:


> Don't forget geographical location.. NI wages aren't as high.
> 
> Small world as I've never heard of the company but they're based in the town I was born.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It's the UK minimum wage that works out to over £18k for an adult. I did double check to make sure NI wasn't exempt.


----------



## atbalfour

Kerr said:


> It's the UK minimum wage that works out to over £18k for an adult. I did double check to make sure NI wasn't exempt.


Unless I've missed it I don't see the hours listed?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PIP_Chemicals

Thanks for the comments guys. The role meets minimum wage requirements.


----------



## stangalang

atbalfour said:


> Don't forget geographical location.. NI wages aren't as high.
> 
> Small world as I've never heard of the company but they're based in the town I was born.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Almost certain to have used their products though


----------



## atbalfour

stangalang said:


> Almost certain to have used their products though


Oh now you've got me interested!!! Spill the beans


----------



## -Kev-

atbalfour said:


> Oh now you've got me interested!!! Spill the beans


They will be an actual product manufacturer that many of the so-called "brands" buy in, water down and rebottle


----------



## Imprezaworks

These guys have a website for selling products?. Had a quick look at the link.


----------



## PIP_Chemicals

Hey guys, spotted a bunch of traffic today so checked this thread.

I believe we have now closed the entries for this position now.

For your interest, we don't maintain an end user facing brand - so you can't buy directly from us. Over the years, lots have questioned this but the brand's you know and love work very closely with us to provide unique products which meet their brand requirements. I'm quite sure you'll understand this is crucial to protect and I could not face our superb customers/partners if I turned round and undersold them with their own concepts.

So, whilst you will likely continue to hear little of us directly, we will continue to keep right up there with all the industry developments and the thinking of you guys, who are ultimately the ones most likely to end up using our products.


----------

